# Singlecross Tricross



## peatbog123 (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone seen the new Specialized Tricross Singlecross yet? What do you think?


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

Ugly. Wish redline would make a conquest with sliding drops.


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

arkadi said:


> Ugly. Wish redline would make a conquest with sliding drops.


I agree. Bike just looks funny.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

picture?


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)




----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

one of the guys here at the shop got one about a week and a half ago and he loves it. if its at the shop tomorrow ill snap and post some pics of it. its not feather weight, but its built to take the abuse. and unlike the san jose it comes with a nice stout fork and a fixed/free hub for some sweet fixed mtn cyclocross riding. :thumbsup:

check out some of the limited edition langsters too. im waiting on my new york to be delivered.


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

If I could have just one bike for everything...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Matty H said:


> If I could have just one bike for everything...


... then it would be a seven ti tsunami with sliders. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

Honestly, for myself it'd probably be that. Also because "one bike" means one bike within a reasonable budget.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

An ugly Specialized??? Never...

You can get the San Jose fixed/free - saw one today. I think they changed this for '07.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

monogod said:


> one of the guys here at the shop got one about a week and a half ago and he loves it. if its at the shop tomorrow ill snap and post some pics of it. its not feather weight, but its built to take the abuse. and unlike the san jose it comes with a nice stout fork and a fixed/free hub for some sweet fixed mtn cyclocross riding. :thumbsup:
> 
> check out some of the limited edition langsters too. im waiting on my new york to be delivered.


resurrecting this old thread, how's tire clearance on this bike, how is your friend liking so far? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

dblspeed said:


> resurrecting this old thread, how's tire clearance on this bike, how is your friend liking so far? Thanks :thumbsup:


he's digging it. tyre clearance is huge up front, and decent in the rear. the san jose has a bit more out back.

the crosscheck has some serious tyre clearance in the back if youre looking to set up a monster cross.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Due to the availability of a single tiagra 9s rear STI unit among the mechanics pooled parts at the store, we're pondering building up a 1x9 cross bike, probably around a 44T ring, 11-32 cassette and a salsa guide plate.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

monogod said:


> he's digging it. tyre clearance is huge up front, and decent in the rear. the san jose has a bit more out back.
> 
> the crosscheck has some serious tyre clearance in the back if youre looking to set up a monster cross.


Thanks, I thought the crosscheck would have had better clearance, the Specialized is one more option to consider when browsing the classifieds


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

dblspeed said:


> resurrecting this old thread, how's tire clearance on this bike, how is your friend liking so far? Thanks :thumbsup:


I've seen a single cross with a Jones 1.8 in the rear and a nano on the front. A Crosscheck wont handle either of those tires.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

Endomaniac said:


> I've seen a single cross with a Jones 1.8 in the rear and a nano on the front. A Crosscheck wont handle either of those tires.


pics? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Endomaniac said:


> I've seen a single cross with a Jones 1.8 in the rear and a nano on the front. A Crosscheck wont handle either of those tires.


I've seen a Crosscheck with that rear tire.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Endomaniac said:


> I've seen a single cross with a Jones 1.8 in the rear and a nano on the front. A Crosscheck wont handle either of those tires.


actually, it will. :thumbsup:


----------



## momentum... (Dec 14, 2007)

Schmucker said:


> I've seen a Crosscheck with that rear tire.


Crosscheck definitely takes Bonty XR 1.8s both front and rear (I know because I've got one set up with those tyres)


----------



## ozbikebuddy (Mar 3, 2004)

*tricross or similat with flatbar?*

Hey all anyone running a tricross or similar off road with a flatbar?

Lots of guys here in Melbourne australia are running this set up as a courier bike.

Have also seem it done on the 1st generation on-one il Pompino's which had the 135mm rear spacing.

Kinda keen to try it, I have some 700x42 ritchey tyres, which I'm gunna throw on my 29 inbred ss and see how it goes.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

Endomaniac said:


> I've seen a single cross with a Jones 1.8 in the rear and a nano on the front. A Crosscheck wont handle either of those tires.


I've set up mine with Schwalbe Smart Sam tire, 1.75 front, 1.6 rear, chainstay clearance is not tight but just enough for some mud, couldn't picture a 1.8 in there, mine i s a size XS 48 anyways.

BTW I'm having a blast riding the Tricross fixed at the local cx track, going to remove the freewheel and get an 18t cog instead of the 16 I''ve got now. This bike is worthy of an upgrade, what would be a good fixed gear cx wheelset?


----------



## thehook (Nov 20, 2004)

I lusting the Felt SS cross. Give it a look.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

ozbikebuddy said:


> Hey all anyone running a tricross or similar off road with a flatbar?
> 
> Lots of guys here in Melbourne australia are running this set up as a courier bike.
> 
> ...


I think a flat bar would be easier at first, better in traffic and more comfortable for your wrists. I'm new to this, but from what I've seen so far drops are better suited to cyclocross, you have better aerodynamics and the front end is more weighed, making fast cornering on dirt somewhat safer on skinny tires.



thehook said:


> I lusting the Felt SS cross. Give it a look.


The Felt Breed looks nice, don't know about tire clearance though.


----------



## aireguitar (Dec 25, 2007)

late reply, but someone may find it useful.

I think people miss the point of the tricross, the main advantage of the tricross over nearly any other cross frame is that it can take 700X45 rubber AND its lightweight....

I have the s works full carbon with 3x9 mountain gearing and flatbars, and the singlecross flip flop version.

the S works is flat out the fastest bike I have ever riden on a fireroad, ( I am in Cali, so we got lots of those) I am 41 years old , 20 yr mtn bike vet and have never been passed in 2 years going uphill on that bike . its staggering how much faster it is uphill than a traditional mtn bike... Not the best bike for technical downhills, granted, but thats not what it is for...

the cross check is fine, I used to own a san jose, but they are steel and are 3 or 4 pounds heavier, if that doesnt bother you, they are options, its easy to get the tricross to 18 pounds or less, tough on a steel bike. 

new fisher cross bikes can run 1.8 tires, that is where the trend is going, 700X32 for racers, 700X45 for the rest of us.... about time


----------



## kerley (Aug 30, 2005)

Agree, I now use a Felt Breed which I changed to flat bar with Vs (really not into cantis) and find the flat bars more fun that drops (or though not quite as fast obviously).
Weighs in at just over 18lbs which is a good weight for the price.

This is a very quick bike for the fireroads and compact singletrack where I live and quicker than any mountain bike I have had. Also pretty good on the road.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

Anybody upgraded the v-brakes on their Tricross to the new XT's for some weight loss ad performance gain?


----------



## amblake50 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have one of the Tricross singles and I have ran panaracer 45c tires front and rear and also a raven/crow combo. the bike has hella tire clearance, the only downside is that it needs a 120 rear spaced wheels (track) I am actually selling mine though due to getting a singular gryphon from martini. props to martini


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> Due to the availability of a single tiagra 9s rear STI unit among the mechanics pooled parts at the store, we're pondering building up a 1x9 cross bike, probably around a 44T ring, 11-32 cassette and a salsa guide plate.


Forget the salsa guide plate and get the Paul chain guide. Cheaper and works like butter.


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

thehook said:


> I lusting the Felt SS cross. Give it a look.


I agree. That color scheme is hot and its pretty reasonable.


----------

